# Ivman/Hald won't unmount upon manual CD ejection?!

## ToMaC

I did some searching and turned up nothing so here's my current crisis.

I Have hald and ivman emerged and working, however the problem comes when I try to manually eject my CD-Rom.  The CD Will not unmount, it remains mounted until I manually unmount it.  When a CD is inserted it works just fine but not the other way around.  If I issue a "eject /mnt/cdrom" it unmounts correctly and life is good, but that kind of defeats the purpose of ivman.  I have done little to change the ivman config short of uncommenting the cdrom entry.

dmesg reports nothing out of the ordinary.  I haven't tried a different drive yet, but should I really have to?!

Hald - 0.4.7-r2 (tried latest stable with no success)

Ivman - 0.5_pre3 (tried pre2 with no success)

Any insight is appreciated.

----------

## Master Shake

That is strange.  I use hald also and it works like a charm.  I'm using gnome 2.10, if your using 2.8 maybe it just doesn't work well with 2.8?  Maybe you over optimized it?  If you have aggressive cflags try emerging it without your aggressive ones.

----------

## ToMaC

I just have xfvm4 installed, but i don't see how that should matter.  Use flags are as follows.

USE="i8x0 samba lirc mmx sse opengl X alsa usb dvd mysql directfb dvb"

----------

## ToMaC

^ bump

Any insight is greatly appreciated.

----------

## ToMaC

No one has ANY input?!  Why do all the questions I ask always go unanswered?

----------

## Takk

I'm experiencing the same problem. I have followed all the steps from Submount Howto and Ivman Howto, and don't have done lots of modifications on my CFLAGS... Nyuuuu....

----------

## ToMaC

^ bump

----------

## Takk

I've solved this problem on my PC. Because I'm at Windows now, I can't describe perfectly what I have done, so I'll come back later to this forum and try to explain how I could solve it.

----------

## forbjok

Did you ever find a solution to this? I seem to be having the same problem... (ivman mounts when inserting cd, but does not unmount it on eject)

----------

## koprimer

For anyone who's still having these problems, like I was, then here's my solution:

1. I recommend this solution, which is what worked for me. Since Hal now manages most removable devices and uses fstab-sync to add fstab entries, then I recommend taking out all your /mnt devices from fstab and let Hal handle them.  Adding an fstab entry that doesn't match hal's configurations can really screw up ivman (as most of you know if you're getting that "VFS" error).

2. If you want to keep those mounts in /mnt and not conform to the new /media system, then you can change /media in /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi to:

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_root" type=string>/mnt</merge>
```

3. If you don't want Hal to handle devices in fstab, then you can turn off the use of fstab-sync (which I highly do not recommend), and this is mentioned in fstab-sync's man page:

```
rm /etc/hal/device.d/50-fstab-sync.hal

ln -s /etc/hal/device.d/50-fstab-sync.hal /bin/false
```

Hope this helps some.

*EDIT* Also, this will fix the umounting error.  If you do my first suggestion, then you will get it umounted when you eject.  You will, however, continue getting those "VFS" errors if you're still requesting information from the mount (i.e. still in the mount directory).

-coprime

----------

